# multi-service discount



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Gang -

I am tempted by the new TiVo Elite. The pop-up told me that I did not qualify for the multi-service discount. That seemed strange since I have a Series 3 HD with paid-up lifetime service. 

When I spoke to a fast-talking TiVo sales rep he told me that I did not qualify for the multi-service discount because I got some discount when I bought the lifetime subscription for my existing Series 3.

I had an old non-HD TiVo with lifetime which I used to get some break (multi-service discount?) on the lifetime subscription for the Series 3. I subsequently sold that non-HD unit. But I never recall hearing anything about the fact that I got a break on the lifetime deal for my Series 3 excluding me from future multi-service discounts.

I read through the multi-service agreement (OK, maybe not every word) and didn't see anything that addressed this.

Anyone else heard of this?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

You have to have a 'qualifying' unit on your account. That would be the unit that you paid full sub price for, the non-HD box. Since your S3 got the MSD, it doesn't meet the standard to be the 'qualifying' box and therefore you can't get the MSD going forward. You will have to but a box at full sub price to qualify for future MSD.


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

WT -

Good answer - not the one that I was hoping for but I do appreciate the response. Heck, I don't need 4 tuners and 300 hours anyway, right?

Now if I had NOT sold the old TiVo would I have then still qualified for the multi-service discount?

Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

rcoates777 said:


> Now if I had NOT sold the old TiVo would I have then still qualified for the multi-service discount?


If you still had your original full-price TiVo, with a paid-up subscription (monthly or lifetime), then that would have continued to qualify you for MSD. You would also have to let it connect to TiVo's servers at least every 180 days. Nobody is going to subscribe month-to-month just to keep MSD, but I intend to keep my original lifetime TiVo HD active, even if I don't use it a lot, just in case I need another MSD or two.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> You have to have a 'qualifying' unit on your account. That would be the unit that you paid full sub price for, the non-HD box. Since your S3 got the MSD, it doesn't meet the standard to be the 'qualifying' box and therefore you can't get the MSD going forward. You will have to but a box at full sub price to qualify for future MSD.


The OP needs to check with TiVo to verify this. All my TiVos with lifetime got MSD pricing, yet the two times I have contacted TiVo about it, I was told that the only box on my account that could not be used as an MSD qualifier was my one, non lifetime, box which has the $6.95 a month plan.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> The OP needs to check with TiVo to verify this. All my TiVos with lifetime got MSD pricing, yet the two times I have contacted TiVo about it, I was told that the only box on my account that could not be used as an MSD qualifier was my one, non lifetime, box which has the $6.95 a month plan.


You were given bad information from a Tivo csr. It's rare but it happens


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> You were given bad information from a Tivo csr. It's rare but it happens


This was from two CSRs at different times. And I got MSD lifetime service on my Elite with all my lifetime boxes being lifetimed with the MSD discount plus the monthly $6.95 box on my account. If what they told me wasn't true, then i don't know why the price I got matched what I was told as well. I signed up for lifetime service for my Elite online and it gave me the MSd price for lifetime with the only boxes on my account being MSD lifetimed boxes and the MSD $6.95 a month box.

Except for my Elite(Which cost $400 for lifetime with MSD pricing), I paid $200 for lifetime service with MSD pricing on each of my lifetime premieres(premiere launch pricing).(and also the two lifetime S3 boxes still on my account)

I guess I'll see what happens when I add a second Elite to my account(hopefully next month if BestBuy ever sends me a 12% off coupon)

EDIT: So of course I get home tonight and there is a Best Buy coupon in the mail. But instead of a 12% off coupon they sent me a 10% off coupon.


----------



## vortix (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry to resurrect an old topic, but I'm also a bit confused about what makes a TiVo unit a "qualifying" unit for MSD purposes. The topic came up during a recent phone call with TiVo Customer Support, and the CSR essentially said that the only TiVo systems with lifetime service that can be classified as "qualifying" units must have had the lifetime service purchased at full price, and NOT at the discounted MSD price.

For example, I have an old Series2 that was purchased with full-priced Product Lifetime Service. I also have a new Premiere that was purchased with MSD-discounted Product Lifetime Service. The S2 is a "qualifying" unit, but the Premiere is not. In other words, the S2 must check into TiVo at least once every 6 months for the MSD to remain on my account. The Premiere is not a "qualifying" unit, and it alone will not allow the MSD to apply to other TiVo units on the account.

Although that may be TiVo's stance, I can't find anything in the current MSD Service Agreement that makes that clear. Here are some excerpts (note that I am only focusing on Product Lifetime Subscriptions, and I left out most references to Monthly Subscription options):

From http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomultiservicediscountagreement.html


> Initial Qualification: You must be the registered account holder of a qualifying Monthly or Product Lifetime Subscription to the TiVo service, as further defined below, to qualify for the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT (a "Qualifying Subscription"):
> 
> TiVo Service Subscription: A Qualifying Subscription must be a Monthly or Product Lifetime Subscription, as further defined below, to the TiVo service, made directly with TiVo (as opposed to with a third party service provider such as DIRECTV) in order to qualify for the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT. For instance, DIRECTV DVRs with the TiVo service are ineligible to qualify as a Qualifying Subscription or to receive the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT.
> 
> Product Lifetime Subscription: If you are the registered account holder of a Product Lifetime Subscription to the TiVo service, your Product Lifetime Subscription must be fully paid, active and in good standing. Your TiVo DVR to which the Product Lifetime Subscription is attached must have called into the TiVo service within the last 180 days to remain eligible for the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT.


Am I missing something? Is anyone aware of anything else provided in writing about how TiVo defines a MSD "qualifying" unit?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

vortix said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old topic, but I'm also a bit confused about what makes a TiVo unit a "qualifying" unit for MSD purposes. The topic came up during a recent phone call with TiVo Customer Support, and the CSR essentially said that the only TiVo systems with lifetime service that can be classified as "qualifying" units must have had the lifetime service purchased at full price, and NOT at the discounted MSD price.
> 
> For example, I have an old Series2 that was purchased with full-priced Product Lifetime Service. I also have a new Premiere that was purchased with MSD-discounted Product Lifetime Service. The S2 is a "qualifying" unit, but the Premiere is not. In other words, the S2 must check into TiVo at least once every 6 months for the MSD to remain on my account. The Premiere is not a "qualifying" unit, and it alone will not allow the MSD to apply to other TiVo units on the account.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that the text about the "Product Lifetime Subscription must be fully paid" could be intended to mean "paid non-discounted price". But it's a little odd that the note the (unless otherwise indicated) promotional discounts aren't qualifying subscriptions is only mentioned under the qualified monthly payment option.

However discounted lifetime not acting as a qualifying subscription is (to the best of my knowledge) TiVo has always treated it.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Sony 2000 activated with lifetime in 2000 and no longer capable of recording anything since digital switch still running in a quiet corner of the basement for no other reason than basis for MSD on everything else.


----------



## vortix (Oct 17, 2005)

ltxi said:


> Sony 2000 activated with lifetime in 2000 and no longer capable of recording anything since digital switch still running in a quiet corner of the basement for no other reason than basis for MSD on everything else.


You could still record on it with a DTA from the cable company, or a digital converter box for OTA signals


----------



## tmhudg1961 (Sep 2, 2012)

Somewhat older thread but another question about MSD. I have an existing Tivo and qualify for the MSD. I'm considering purchasing a Premiere and getting the lifetime service at $399. 

One of the stipulations of the lower price is that the original device needs to connect every 180 days. Well, what if that unit breaks and can no longer connect to the service? Would they then charge me an additional $100?

I think this question was asked earlier in this thread but I didn't see it addressed.

Thanks


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

That stipulation only applies to monthly plans.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Yep, you wouldn't be charged the difference for Product Lifetime Service. Once a Tivo has lifetime service, it's good for however long that Tivo lasts.

You would just no longer be eligible for future MSD purchases.


----------



## tmhudg1961 (Sep 2, 2012)

steve614 said:


> Yep, you wouldn't be charged the difference for Product Lifetime Service. Once a Tivo has lifetime service, it's good for however long that Tivo lasts.
> 
> You would just no longer be eligible for future MSD purchases.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tmhudg1961 said:


> Somewhat older thread but another question about MSD. I have an existing Tivo and qualify for the MSD. I'm considering purchasing a Premiere and getting the lifetime service at $399.
> 
> One of the stipulations of the lower price is that the original device needs to connect every 180 days. Well, what if that unit breaks and can no longer connect to the service? Would they then charge me an additional $100?
> 
> ...


Once it's lifetimed, it's lifetimed, although as you see there's full price lifetime, which is eligible to be an MSD anchor unit, and there's MSD lifetime, which isn't.

But either way, you pay once for the lifetime sub and that's it.

Until the TiVo the sub is on dies and can't be resurrected, at which point the lifetime sub goes "poof", since it's on the lifetime of the TiVo.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

unitron said:


> Once it's lifetimed, it's lifetimed, although as you see there's full price lifetime, which is eligible to be an MSD anchor unit, and there's MSD lifetime, which isn't.
> 
> But either way, you pay once for the lifetime sub and that's it.
> 
> Until the TiVo the sub is on dies and can't be resurrected, at which point the lifetime sub goes "poof", since it's on the lifetime of the TiVo.


So the bigger question is, how can on determine if a box has the MSD lifetime or not. When I view all my active boxes - they all appear the same - Lifetime - my first lifetime box doesn't look any different from the premier unit I got a year ago.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ducker said:


> So the bigger question is, how can on determine if a box has the MSD lifetime or not. When I view all my active boxes - they all appear the same - Lifetime - my first lifetime box doesn't look any different from the premier unit I got a year ago.


I have often wondered the same thing. I am guessing the only way is to call TiVo and ask.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> I have often wondered the same thing. I am guessing the only way is to call TiVo and ask.


So - if that originally box doesn't connect up to their servers I'd no longer get the discount. That seems odd to me. It almost seems as if as long as that box is part of MY account (ie. I don't give it to someone else) then I'll get the discount indef.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ducker said:


> So - if that originally box doesn't connect up to their servers I'd no longer get the discount. That seems odd to me. It almost seems as if as long as that box is part of MY account (ie. I don't give it to someone else) then I'll get the discount indef.


Well to see if you actually still qualify for MSD is a little easier you just need to log into your TiVo.com account and bring up a TiVo like you were going to buy it and see if the MSD is being offered. The MSD Agreement out lines the requirements for a qualifying (lifetime) subscriptions as:

If you are the registered account holder of a Product Lifetime Subscription to the TiVo service, your Product Lifetime Subscription must be fully paid, active and in good standing. Your TiVo DVR to which the Product Lifetime Subscription is attached must have called into the TiVo service within the last 180 days to remain eligible for the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT.​
What exactly the above means is of course up to TiVo to define.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ducker said:


> So the bigger question is, how can on determine if a box has the MSD lifetime or not. When I view all my active boxes - they all appear the same - Lifetime - my first lifetime box doesn't look any different from the premier unit I got a year ago.


You call and ask. 
I've called on more than one occassion to verify what boxes I had on my account could qualify for MSD lifetime for a new box. And even though when I had more than eight boxes on my account with MSD lifetime on them, the only box I was told that would not be a qualifier, is the $6.95 monthly box I have.
The last time I called to get the info was in April, right before I bought my second Elite.


----------



## ijgordon (May 21, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> You call and ask.


You can also log into your account on tivo.com and shop for a new box and it will tell you what the pricing will be, including whether you're eligible for the MSD.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ijgordon said:


> You can also log into your account on tivo.com and shop for a new box and it will tell you what the pricing will be, including whether you're eligible for the MSD.


But that won't tell you which boxes can be used as a qualifier for MSD. You have to talk to a CSR to find out that info.

I was selling boxes and I needed to make sure that even after I sold those boxes that I would still have one that would be a qualifier for MSD pricing.


----------



## oldsyd (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, I've read all I can and I'm still confused. I have a Lifetime TiVo HD and when I go through the hoops on the TiVo website it says I'm qualified for MSD on a Premiere at $399 for lifetime.

When I purchased my HD lifetime sub, I paid $333 from a seller on Ebay. And, reading the FAQ they mention:



> Existing customers with a lifetime subscription can add lifetime to the Premiere at a 50% discount ($199) without affecting the service on the other DVR.


What happened to the $299 lifetime MSD sub from 2009?

Where is the $199 MSD sub?


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

Count me confused also. I have a S2DT lifetimed, that is still active. I just bought a Premiere 4, and tried to lifetime it at $399 because of the MSD. The activation web page, didn't say one way or another if I qualified for the MSD, but listed the price at $499. 
I started a chat with CSR, and asked. She said I didn't qualify for MSD because that S2DT, was lifetimed not at full price. It was MSD'd from a Tivo3 that had lifetime, that I gave to my parents. It's under their account.

Now here's the really confusing part. 
So I bought the lifetime at $499, and the confirmation web page says $499. But the email receipt says $399!

I guess I'll know for sure once the charge hits my credit card.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

oldsyd said:


> Okay, I've read all I can and I'm still confused. I have a Lifetime TiVo HD and when I go through the hoops on the TiVo website it says I'm qualified for MSD on a Premiere at $399 for lifetime.
> 
> When I purchased my HD lifetime sub, I paid $333 from a seller on Ebay. And, reading the FAQ they mention:
> 
> ...


Prices went up for the lifetime service. It used to be $299 with MSD. When the Premiere launched(March 2010), they had a special $199 price for lifetime service with an upgrade. All my launch Lifetime Premieres cost me $199 for lifetime service. AT some point after that, MSD lifetime went up t $399. When I bought my Launch Elite in October 2011, MSD lifetime was $399.


----------



## oldsyd (Apr 6, 2009)

aaronwt, thanks for the explanation. That actually kinda makes sense. I'd guess the total cost is about the same since now the hardware cost is lower, they just bump up the cost of subs. And, Gene, that makes absolutely no sense.

So considering how I qualify for MSD according to my web profile, would there be any benefit to calling TiVo to activate a Premiere? I'm worried I'd call and they would flag me as not MSD worthy since it wasn't a direct Lifetime from Tivo, Inc.

On a related note, I've noticed there aren't many people seeling lifetime subs on Ebay anymore. Did TiVo clamp down on that activity?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

The way I understand it, a "qualifying unit" is a qualifying unit. Whether you bought it from TiVo or from someone on e-Bay should not make a difference. Remember that Lifetime Service is for the box itself, not for the customer who owns it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

blackngold75 said:


> The way I understand it, a "qualifying unit" is a qualifying unit. Whether you bought it from TiVo or from someone on e-Bay should not make a difference. Remember that Lifetime Service is for the box itself, not for the customer who owns it.


Qualifying unit is one on which you have a full price sub or on which the full price for lifetime was paid.

Note that the full price sub may be a grandfathered $6.95 per month that lets you pay $9.95 per month on your second TiVo instead of $12.95, and what was actually paid for lifetime can vary as well, as long as it was considered not an MSD price at the time.


----------



## oldsyd (Apr 6, 2009)

Besides the MSD, are there any more discounts or upcoming sales for lifetime subs? I'm strictly OTA so I'm still cringing at the price considering I have no cable/sat channels.

Way back in the day, MS Live would give you discounts for almost anything you purchased online, but they went belly up shortly after that.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Nobody knows, but I doubt it. There hasn't been anything since the S3/TivoHD lifetime 'transfers' (which were really reduced price lifetimes on new models).


----------



## PinWiz (Feb 11, 2010)

I have an 8 year old S2 that I recently retired. It has been my qualifying Tivo for two subsequent discounted MSD Lifetime purchases, a TivoHd about 3 years ago and just recently an Elite.

I understand the rule about it having to remain active, calling in within the last 180 days to qualify. 

However, can I just keep the old S2 unused in the garage for a few years, and then (assuming the same current MSD lifetime rules apply), can I have the S2 call in a few times, and then still get a MSD discount? Or does the old S2 have to be in continued use?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It will eventually be cut off, and require a call to tivo to re-qualify.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

PinWiz said:


> I have an 8 year old S2 that I recently retired. It has been my qualifying Tivo for two subsequent discounted MSD Lifetime purchases, a TivoHd about 3 years ago and just recently an Elite.
> 
> I understand the rule about it having to remain active, calling in within the last 180 days to qualify.
> 
> However, can I just keep the old S2 unused in the garage for a few years, and then (assuming the same current MSD lifetime rules apply), can I have the S2 call in a few times, and then still get a MSD discount? Or does the old S2 have to be in continued use?


It looks like everything you're using is lifetimed, so it's all lifetimed. They can't unlifetime any of them.

Are you talking about getting an MSD discount on some future TiVo purchase?

And if that S2 was the qualifier just for the S3 and S4, what about the lifetimed S2? Was it lifetimed at full price? Why is it retired? Why are you retiring the non-lifetimed one?

What model are each of those S2s?

Anything that qualifies you for MSD has to have an active subscription, even if it's a lifetime sub.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I bought 2 Tivo HD's at Best Buy full price and ended up getting lifetime on one and the other is grandfathered in at 6.95. The guy I go out with wanted a Tivo and they gave me a deal on the box and said it's now 9.95 for the MSD and it can be put on your account. Now we both kind of want Premieres. I was told for me I would have to lose my 6.95 but would still get a 12.95 MSD that regular price is like 14.95 I think he said and that his would go up from 9.95 to 12.95. He doesn't mind going up a little bit but I'm not sure I want to go from 6.95 to 12.99 but I really like the premiere. They said I can sell my one unit that has the 6.95 and transfer the 6.95 to whoever buys it. We can get a Preimere refurb for 79.99 or a new one for 99.99 but if I pay full regular price then he said we can keep our 6.95 and 9.95. I can't afford to do that right now. I hate losing my 6.95 though.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Rose4uKY said:


> I bought 2 Tivo HD's at Best Buy full price and ended up getting lifetime on one and the other is grandfathered in at 6.95. The guy I go out with wanted a Tivo and they gave me a deal on the box and said it's now 9.95 for the MSD and it can be put on your account. Now we both kind of want Premieres. I was told for me I would have to lose my 6.95 but would still get a 12.95 MSD that regular price is like 14.95 I think he said and that his would go up from 9.95 to 12.95. He doesn't mind going up a little bit but I'm not sure I want to go from 6.95 to 12.99 but I really like the premiere. They said I can sell my one unit that has the 6.95 and transfer the 6.95 to whoever buys it. We can get a Preimere refurb for 79.99 or a new one for 99.99 but if I pay full regular price then he said we can keep our 6.95 and 9.95. I can't afford to do that right now. I hate losing my 6.95 though.


You could just leave his TiVo on your account for the time being if you and he trust each other.

And if you buy a Premiere you should be able to leverage that into $99 lifetime on the $6.95 HD.


----------



## PinWiz (Feb 11, 2010)

unitron said:


> It looks like everything you're using is lifetimed, so it's all lifetimed. They can't unlifetime any of them.
> 
> Are you talking about getting an MSD discount on some future TiVo purchase?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if I wasn't clear. I am talking about getting an MSD on a possible future purchase several years down the road.

The old S2 was lifetimed at full price 8 years ago. I recently retired it because I have no use for it, I have two tv's and now 3 tivo's.

My choice now is to sell it on ebay, or keep it in hopes of snagging a future MSD (if it exists in the future) for any future S5 Tivo's. If I can just keep it stored for a couple of years, and then when I'm ready to purchase a new Tivo have the S2 dial in to meet the 180 day standard to get a MSD, I'll do that. If the S2 has to be more or less continuously dialing in, I'll just skip it and sell it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

PinWiz said:


> I'm sorry if I wasn't clear. I am talking about getting an MSD on a possible future purchase several years down the road.
> 
> The old S2 was lifetimed at full price 8 years ago. I recently retired it because I have no use for it, I have two tv's and now 3 tivo's.
> 
> My choice now is to sell it on ebay, or keep it in hopes of snagging a future MSD (if it exists in the future) for any future S5 Tivo's. If I can just keep it stored for a couple of years, and then when I'm ready to purchase a new Tivo have the S2 dial in to meet the 180 day standard to get a MSD, I'll do that. If the S2 has to be more or less continuously dialing in, I'll just skip it and sell it.


Well, lifetime is the life of the unit, but I'd think all you'd have to do is prove that it still works.

What model number is which S2, and do you still have both?


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

He wants a premiere more than me but then he wouldn't be using his HD anymore which he pays 9.95 for. He is ok with going up to 12.95. But we both thought about getting one and I said I would get one if I could sell my one Tivo HD in my bedroom which is the 6.95 one. My Living Room one is Lifetime and his is 9.95 at his house under my account. He just uses one I use two.

I just was hoping to buy a Tivo Premiere for 79 or 99 and be grandfathered in with my 6.95 on mine and his he can pay 12.95 instead of 9.95. I have this Tivo app on my Android phone and several features only work with Premiere. Trying to decided if the premiere is a big diference from my HD. Cause reading here people hate the new Netflix and Youtube which I use alot. They also said he could get a free box but pay 19.95 which I told him not to do. I said that paying 79 for a refurb or 99 for a new one 12,.95 was better.



unitron said:


> You could just leave his TiVo on your account for the time being if you and he trust each other.
> 
> And if you buy a Premiere you should be able to leverage that into $99 lifetime on the $6.95 HD.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

You can buy a Premier as a standalone directly from Tivo phone sales and keep your 6.95 MSD, I contacted them this week with the exact same question, I have two units on 6.95 and one on 9.95. I want to upgrade hardware but dont want to pay 12.95 per month with the new hardware. You will pay more for the unit, but in the long run you will save


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks I forgot I was told that. I need to pay fill price to keep my 6.95 which I can't afford right now. I'm gonna read some other threads and see if the Premiere is really alot better than the HD or not. I don't have to upgrade mine are fine I just would like more hours and I was told the Premiere has a new interface and also my Android App has features that don't work unless you have Premiere. I'll probably end up getting one if I can sell my HD for a good price and then pay the difference and get a standalone at full price and keep my 6.95 I may do that.



cr33p said:


> You can buy a Premier as a standalone directly from Tivo phone sales and keep your 6.95 MSD, I contacted them this week with the exact same question, I have two units on 6.95 and one on 9.95. I want to upgrade hardware but dont want to pay 12.95 per month with the new hardware. You will pay more for the unit, but in the long run you will save


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> Thanks I forgot I was told that. I need to pay fill price to keep my 6.95 which I can't afford right now. I'm gonna read some other threads and see if the Premiere is really alot better than the HD or not. I don't have to upgrade mine are fine I just would like more hours and I was told the Premiere has a new interface and also my Android App has features that don't work unless you have Premiere. I'll probably end up getting one if I can sell my HD for a good price and then pay the difference and get a standalone at full price and keep my 6.95 I may do that.


I have two premieres and one HD unit, If you have more than one unit the premieres are hands down a must with the new streaming option, and the ability to delete recordings from the other Tivo. The speeds are nice with the newer units as well, but not a deal breaker if you only have on unit


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Rose4uKY said:


> Thanks I forgot I was told that. I need to pay fill price to keep my 6.95 which I can't afford right now. I'm gonna read some other threads and see if the Premiere is really alot better than the HD or not. I don't have to upgrade mine are fine I just would like more hours and I was told the Premiere has a new interface and also my Android App has features that don't work unless you have Premiere. I'll probably end up getting one if I can sell my HD for a good price and then pay the difference and get a standalone at full price and keep my 6.95 I may do that.


Keep in mind, your TivoHD won't be worth much to a potential buyer without that 6.95 subscription.
If you sell it with the 6.95 subscription, then that subscription would no longer be yours to transfer to a Premiere.

What was the price offered to you for a full cost Premiere?
I'd bet you could get a Premiere with MSD lifetime and be even in one year.

If you can do without the extra features of the Premiere, I'd advise you keep your TivoHD for a while. Mine have been rock solid.
Who knows, TiVo may offer a better upgrade deal in the future.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah I was told that I could transfer my 6.95 to whoever I sell it too but I was just going to list it on Craigs List for the heck of it maybe and my initial thought was a 100 since the new one is 100 but that is with going up to 12.95. Or sell it for 150-200 with the 6.95 I don't know. I am not sure if or what I was quoted on a Premiere for full price to keep my 6.95. If that works out cheaper and I could afford it I would do that. I may not of even asked him what the full price was. But yeah I may just keep mine for a bit longer I don't know. If I don't transfer the 6.95 are you saying I can get it back later on down the line if I pay full price for a Tivo Box?



steve614 said:


> Keep in mind, your TivoHD won't be worth much to a potential buyer without that 6.95 subscription.
> If you sell it with the 6.95 subscription, then that subscription would no longer be yours to transfer to a Premiere.
> 
> What was the price offered to you for a full cost Premiere?
> ...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Rose4uKY said:


> Yeah I was told that I could transfer my 6.95 to whoever I sell it too but I was just going to list it on Craigs List for the heck of it maybe and my initial thought was a 100 since the new one is 100 but that is with going up to 12.95. Or sell it for 150-200 with the 6.95 I don't know.


Without a subscription, I'd say the TivoHD is worth ~$50, if that. No way is anyone going to pay $100 when they can get a newer Premiere for that price.



Rose4uKY said:


> If I don't transfer the 6.95 are you saying I can get it back later on down the line if I pay full price for a Tivo Box?


TiVo's offers are subject to change, but yeah, I think if you keep that $6.95 sub on the TivoHD there could be a more lucrative offer in the future.
It just depends on how long you're willing to wait.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Rose4uKY said:


> Thanks I forgot I was told that. I need to pay fill price to keep my 6.95 which I can't afford right now. I'm gonna read some other threads and see if the Premiere is really alot better than the HD or not. I don't have to upgrade mine are fine I just would like more hours and I was told the Premiere has a new interface and also my Android App has features that don't work unless you have Premiere. I'll probably end up getting one if I can sell my HD for a good price and then pay the difference and get a standalone at full price and keep my 6.95 I may do that.


Did TiVo tell you that if you pay full price for a Premiere you can transfer that $6.95 per month subscription to it from the S3 HD?

Do you currently have 3 S3 HDs on your account, one lifetimed, one at $6.95, and one he uses at $9.95?


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes that is correct 3 HD Tivo's. And because of the Lifetime I think they told me any Tivo I buy would be 12.99. One deal was free Tivo Premiere but it was 19.99 which is too much. It's cheaper to pay 79.99 for a refurb or 99 for a new one. But yes I was told if I pay full price I can keep that 6.95. I need to do the math and see if it comes out cheaper which I'm sure it will. We are still deciding what to do. And yeah I know you can get a new premiere for 99 so I probably won't get much for mine but I would get more if I through in the 6.95 and did the transfer thing which I don't think I'll do. Thanks Everyone!



unitron said:


> Did TiVo tell you that if you pay full price for a Premiere you can transfer that $6.95 per month subscription to it from the S3 HD?
> 
> Do you currently have 3 S3 HDs on your account, one lifetimed, one at $6.95, and one he uses at $9.95?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Rose4uKY said:


> Yes that is correct 3 HD Tivo's. And because of the Lifetime I think they told me any Tivo I buy would be 12.99. One deal was free Tivo Premiere but it was 19.99 which is too much. It's cheaper to pay 79.99 for a refurb or 99 for a new one. But yes I was told if I pay full price I can keep that 6.95. I need to do the math and see if it comes out cheaper which I'm sure it will. We are still deciding what to do. And yeah I know you can get a new premiere for 99 so I probably won't get much for mine but I would get more if I through in the 6.95 and did the transfer thing which I don't think I'll do. Thanks Everyone!


Could be your best bet if getting a Premiere is to use that as leverage to get one of those HDs lifetimed for $99.

Most HDs on Craigslist are going for $50.

Most HDs on Craigslist with lifetime are going for more than $150


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks. I decided to just keep what I got not worth the hassle and not much difference getting the premiere. Mine is fine and someone said just get a hardrive if i want more space so maybe I'll do that. Thanks!



unitron said:


> Could be your best bet if getting a Premiere is to use that as leverage to get one of those HDs lifetimed for $99.
> 
> Most HDs on Craigslist are going for $50.
> 
> Most HDs on Craigslist with lifetime are going for more than $150


----------

